# how to make otos eat algae wafers?



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Usually takes a few days for them to realize its food. They will keep eating biofilm in your tank.

-Gordon


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Toss 'em in after dark so the other fish get less of 'em.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

hmmm i c... yeah I dont think they even know its food.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Had the same problem with mine. I could never actually get them to eat it, but they always had full little bellies so I didn't worry about it.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

If their tummies are nice and round they are doing fine.

My otos will eat zucchini and cucumber but don't much care for cooked broccoli and they don't seem to care for algae wafers either.


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

Kathyy said:


> If their tummies are nice and round they are doing fine.
> 
> My otos will eat zucchini and cucumber but don't much care for cooked broccoli and they don't seem to care for algae wafers either.


How do you prepare the zucchini and cucumber for your otos?


----------



## flip9 (Jun 16, 2011)

I usually blanch it for a few minutes

or if your lazy just cut 3" piece, stab it with a fork and throw it in.

Either way they will eat it.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I am lazy, just stick a metal skewer through and serve it up. Platies and bristlenose go for it right away but otos prefer it after it has been in the tank for a day.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

The reason to blanch it is to soften it up for them a bit. The little guys don't have the rasping power as others. Once it gets soft enough for them, it's game on from there. 

The best way to introduce wafers to them is to put a wafer directly on the center of a sunken piece of zucchini. While snarfing the zuc, they will eventually hit the wafer and will learn that it will be an additional food source.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Look at teh first ingredients on hikari algae wafers, its probably fish meal. Otos don't like fish meal. Try blanchign vegetables, culturing algae, or getting some like kens vegetable sticks which are made out of vegetables rather than grains or fish meal.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah my oto's won't touch wafers, in fact, the only things i can get them to eat besides whats on the glass is Kens 4-bit blend and breeding&conditioning mix, they're all over that stuff whenever i put it in the tank.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

why would you want them to eat wafers? the defeats the purpose of having them and eating algae! good water changes and lots of algae promotes breeding!


----------



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

Hmmm???? I don't suppose spanking their little bottoms is an option :wink:


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

msjinkzd said:


> Look at teh first ingredients on hikari algae wafers, its probably fish meal.


Yeppers....Fish and Shrimp meal .... Big turn offs.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

My otos love zucchini and cucumber, but also like to eat the sinking wafers from Hakari, why I don't know, they are fat little creatures. They come from petsmart, maybe the breeder uses genetic manipulating techniques....


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

day 4:

ottos finally eat it. BUT does algae wafers turns to actual algae???

Because what I notice those flat pellets turns to fluffy crumbs -> then turns to stringy-fluffy white/transparent algae looking... THEN my ottos all over it.

I guess my ottos just waiting for the wafers to turn into algae lol.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

That is fungus growing on the wafer.


----------

